# Blue Seal EZ pels?



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Can someone tell me why I can't find EZ pels online to order......no stores around me sell them and I can't seem to find them online.......I have tried Blue Seal and Kent Feeds websites?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

because they dont sell off their website.

Have you tried asking the feed stores to special order a bag for you? thats what I did.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

If you have a feed store that sells Blue Seal feed they should be able to order them for you.


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks for the info.....I just emailed Blue Seal and they are getting me a cost plus shipping.


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

I don't think Blue Seal is in the Midwest. At least there isn't any with in a 100 miles of me. cdtrum: Could you please share what you find out?


----------



## HummelHill (Aug 8, 2008)

Our TSC store carries Blue Seal products...not sure if they do special orders though. Do you have a TSC near you?


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Rebelshope......Yes, I will let you know what I find out, they didn't get back to me today.


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

HummelHill said:


> Our TSC store carries Blue Seal products...not sure if they do special orders though. Do you have a TSC near you?


Yes I do, but they don't seel Blue Seal products. . . strange.

cdtrum: Thanks :thumb:


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Rebelshope.....they never got back to me on the EZ pels......I'm going to see if my TSC can order them for me.


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

Thank! I will check mine out too.


----------

